
How a cybersecurity expert protects his smartphone - prateekj
http://studentmedia.uab.edu/2013/12/how-a-cybersecurity-expert-protects-his-smartphone/
======
a3n
> Use landlines, never cellphones, for conversations about sensitive or
> private work-related matters.

Why? Who can listen in besides the NSA and the carrier?

